# New keyboard controller suggestions -- Update



## JohnG (Feb 4, 2015)

What do you think the best keyboard controller is out there? 

I've been using one that is past its prime; keys clacky, etc.

I saw Hans Zimmer recommend the Doepfer, and I'm assuming the LMK4+ is the favoured model, but wondered what your thoughts might be.

Seeking: something that feels more like a real piano than otherwise, 88 keys, pitch and mod wheel, and a handful of additional sliders or other controllers.

Don't want: sounds / synth.

Don't need: portability

Thank you!


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry John but I gotta go with Kurzweil PC3x. Yes it does have sounds (some nice ones) but more importantly, an excellent action. I have been through dozens (literally) of controller over the past decade and I finally stopped switching out every few months when I found a used PC3X. Action is weighted but not too heavy that you cannot do fast passages on. Good solid feel. Tanklike construction. If this one goes, I'm replacing with a PC3K (used probably).


----------



## muk (Feb 4, 2015)

A few years ago I faced the same question. Ultimately I found, that when wanting a keybed that feels at least somewhat close to a real piano, the midi controllers didn't do. The feel of the keybed was most important for me. So I went with a digitalpiano instead. No sliders, no modwheel, but the keybed is so much closer to a piano than any of the Fatars I tried.
So, if you are ok with adding sliders/knobs separately (I mostly use the TEC breath controler, and a Korg nanokontrol for the rare cases I want a slider) check out some digitalpianos too.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: new keyboard controller suggestions*

Hi John,

I am using the Akai MPK88. http://www.akaipro.com/product/mpk88

It was important for me to be able to try out the keyboard before I bought it, so that limited my choices (I don't know of any way to try a Doepfer unless you have a buddy who owns one).

The pads on the MPK88 suck, but the other knobs and faders are useful. I think the keybed feel is average, maybe above average. It certainly doesn't rock my world, but it gets the job done.

I agree with some of the sentiment towards a digital piano. You will probably get a better piano-feel from one of those, but they sometimes lack a modwheel or other MIDI controls.

Good luck,
Marc

PS - I have heard wonderful things about the Kurzweil PC3x from my piano-playing friends.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 4, 2015)

I really liked the Roli keyboard I tried at NAMM.

But that's more of an aside than a useful contribution to John's question, because I'm not sure it's a replacement for a regular keyboard. And while I'm not saying it's overpriced, $2000 for a 3-octave keyboard and $8,888.88 for an 88-key one is too much money.

But I'm also not convinced it *isn't* a replacement for a regular keyboard!

***

I liked the Doepfler keyboard I tried at Musikmesse a few years ago. It uses a high-end Fatar keybed. But it didn't have sliders, in fact the mod and pitch wheels seemed to have been included begrudgingly. 

That may or may not have been the same Fatar mechanism in my Kurzweil K2500X, which I'm perfectly happy with. It has to be...approaching 20 years old by now! And it has eight programmable sliders, large and small ribbon controllers, a couple of programmable switches, and of course mod and pitch wheels.


----------



## RCsound (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: new keyboard controller suggestions*

I like the simplicity of LMK+ keyboards. also advantages of doepfer keyboard is that you can repair yourself with little effort, and mount the keyboard under the desk without the flight case.

I don't like the Pitch/bend wheels , for this i use other midi controllers.


----------



## BGvanRens (Feb 4, 2015)

It's very personal, but I am satisfied with the Doepfer. The feel was a bit disappointing at first because I tend to dislike anything that is not made out of wood. So I have accepted that, but yeah..I guess any controller with that same Fatar keybed does the job.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 4, 2015)

My favorite keyboard controller is still the Kurzweil K250, which does have a wooden keyboard.

Unfortunately it got too expensive to maintain, so I have two of them in my garage.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: new keyboard controller suggestions*

Hi all,

Thank you for your thoughts. I am not so hung up on the keyboard, just want it to be better than kind of feeble, which is what I have now.


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 4, 2015)

I just bought a LMK2+ and really quite like it. I was tired of having to replace cheap-o keyboards every few years - hopefully this will last for a long time. The reasons RCsound gave are exactly why I bought one too.


----------



## muk (Feb 5, 2015)

Somehow the Doepfers never quite convinced me. You can have the same Fatar keybeds in cheaper controllers by other brands. It must be their reliability/sturdiness that makes them excel. 
If I was to buy a midi controller now I'd also consider the Studiologic VMK88 Plus, the Roland A88 (good keybed for a midi controller as opposed to a digitalpiano), and probably the Fatar Numa nano.


----------



## eric aron (Feb 5, 2015)

if you want piano touch keyboard, only the Kawai VPC1 or MP11 can do it, forget everything else

but you will have to add external controllers, which is not so bad, as the usual supplied pitch and modwheels are poor ways nowadays, compared to all the tactile new developments


Doepfer is nothing close to it


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: new keyboard controller suggestions*

It seems odd that the Doepfers are apparently favored by some high profile composers. Granted, I haven't tried them, but I read that they are fully weighed keys. I know that I would never like using that for composing stuff with a lot of staccatos, synths, arpeggios etc. It is nice for piano, and for slower parts, but not for what I/a lot of us do. I would always go for synth action/semi weighted. So I have written off the Doepfer - still haven't found out what I should go for though 8)


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 5, 2015)

muk - I had a VMK88 when they first came out and the software onboard was very buggy - it would send random CCs all the time. I did research and it wasn't just my board, lots of people had issues. Maybe they've cleared that up now. 

Simon - I actually don't mind the Doepfer action for fast stuff, but I agree that if there were a decent synth action 88 key that was low profile, I'd get that right away. Decent being the key term here! Roland has great synth action keybeds - if they made a low profile 88 key, it would sell like crazy so long as they didn't add their ridiculous mod/pitch stick combo that no one seems to like on it - or maybe perforate the board near that end so we could just saw it off...


----------



## JohnG (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: new keyboard controller suggestions*

Thanks everyone.

For those who prefer a separate mod wheel / pitch bend / slider device, do you have a favourite to recommend?

I would like to try them, but it's surprisingly hard to find some of these keyboards in LA. The Doepfer dealer, for example, is open by appointment only, which I guess is ok, but the guy's phone doesn't even take messages!

Thank you all!


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: new keyboard controller suggestions*



JohnG @ Thu Feb 05 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> For those who prefer a separate mod wheel / pitch bend / slider device, do you have a favourite to recommend?
> 
> ...



I've had the Novation Zero SL MK II for a couple of years now. I liked it a lot at first, but now a couple of sliders are sending incorrect CC data. That's 2 out of 8. I'm not sure if I can do something about that with firmware or not. Haven't looked into it yet. The sliders feel cheap, though, and have bit of grind to the travel; they're not the smoothest I've ever had. I'm not saying it's necessarily a bad controller; I'm just saying that I don't think I'd buy it, myself, again.

The plan (when I get some time, ha!) is to build my own controller with _*all*_ MOD wheel control, no sliders. I can play data better with a wheel. Problem is finding a supply source for wheels, but, ironically, I think I can buy them from Doepfer. That's the only place I've seen them so far.

Mahlon


----------



## Allen Constantine (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: new keyboard controller suggestions*

My recommendation would be the Doepfer LMK4+! Excellent design


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2015)

This setup rocks for me, super low footprint / minimal.

http://i.imgur.com/4WcmHOd.jpg?1

Studiologic Sl-990 (removed from stupid case) $300 used

Faderfox UC3 $200 new


----------



## JohnG (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Doepfer sold out in LA, apparently. 

Tried the Akai MPK88 and a few others -- the physical action of the keyboard is too noisy for me.

Liked the Studiologic VMK-188 best so far but will wait to try out the Doepfer and maybe some others.

Thanks again to all who offered suggestions.


----------

